# pas quoi faire!



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour à ceux qui me rendrons visite.Je suis tte nouvelle sur le site et novice en diable en mac 
aussi je cherche à me faire des potes pour parler de mac et d'autre chose comme de la neige par ex.qui me tient clouée chez moi devant ma console à faire qu'à m'embêter et à embêter les autres qui surement s'embêtent eux aussi par ce beau tps de bonhomme de neige.pourtant ce soir je dois absolument sortir pour aller à un stage internet à la médiathèque de limoges(superbe la BMM) et ça me rends tte morose de quitter mon nid douillet et ma chère console!Bon j'arrête(de poissonah!ah!ah!)de parler de moi à vous la parole et à bientôt


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mars 2005)

Hello 

Bah tu as de la chance d'avoir de la neige... la météo n'arrête pas de l'annoncer dans la région Bordealaise... on l'attend toujours...  

Cool ça un stage internet... mais... hummmm... euh... ça concerne quoi ???


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2005)

Tu aime les films de gladiateurs Catherine?


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu aime les films de gladiateurs Catherine?


je n'aime que ça les films de gladiateurs,je ne vais jamais au ciné que pour ce genre de film que je vais d'ailleur voir seule vue que mes amis les détestent.Aussi si tu veux m'accompagner pour mater le prochain c'est ok!J'attends ta réponse


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2005)

Bongour Catherine, moi c'est Guérard, garaguiste à Limogues ! 

Sérieusement, bienvenue sur Mac, sur MacG et sur le Bar !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime que ça les films de gladiateurs,je ne vais jamais au ciné que pour ce genre de film que je vais d'ailleur voir seule vue que mes amis les détestent.Aussi si tu veux m'accompagner pour mater le prochain c'est ok!J'attends ta réponse


 
Prépare toi a tater de mon glaive!


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Bah tu as de la chance d'avoir de la neige... la météo n'arrête pas de l'annoncer dans la région Bordealaise... on l'attend toujours...
> 
> Cool ça un stage internet... mais... hummmm... euh... ça concerne quoi ???


je ne sais pas très bien au juste ce que je vais apprendre à ce stage mais enfin on verra bien l'important étant que je me couche moins bête ce soir!n'est-il pas?


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Prépare toi a tater de mon glaive!


prétencieux va! puisque tu les aime courtes et bonnes(moi je préfère longues et hot),en voilà une tte chaude sur les maths modernes: avant il y avait Un are=100m2 maintenant la nouvelle mesure française est le guémare=600m2 qu'est ce que tu en penses


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

je le sens bien ce fil...     (JP    )

Bienvenu sur MacG et plus particuliérement au bar Catherine... accroches ta ceinture   :rateau:


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bongour Catherine, moi c'est Guérard, garaguiste à Limogues !
> 
> Sérieusement, bienvenue sur Mac, sur MacG et sur le Bar !


je suis ravie d'avoir un compatriote sur le site moi j'habite aixe /vienne ce n'est que la petite banlieue de notre gde capitale! Si tt se passe bien on pourra même se tapper un glass ds un troc de ton choix génial! Mais c'est bien de faire connaissance sur le site d'abord ok?


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je suis ravie d'avoir un compatriote sur le site moi j'habite aixe /vienne ce n'est que la petite banlieue de notre gde capitale! Si tt se passe bien on pourra même se tapper un glass ds un troc de ton choix génial! Mais c'est bien de faire connaissance sur le site d'abord ok?



Euh, je plaisantais !  
Regarde sous mon avatar !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

heu.. non rien finalement... (Ah si, allez y molo quand même !!)...    :rateau:


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je le sens bien ce fil...     (JP    )
> 
> Bienvenu sur MacG et plus particuliérement au bar Catherine... accroches ta ceinture   :rateau:


j'accroche tjrs ma ceinture mais j'ai horreur de me la mettre! Jai déjà commencé à être bizutée par un énergumène qui voulais me passer son glaive à travers le cps(donc presque bisouillée)qu'elle horreur! En tt cas je m'ennuie beaucoup moins depuis que je suis avec vous, c'est chouette ce bar


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

chargez


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine = Catherinette ??? :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est chouette ce bar



Quelquechose me dit qu'il est possible que tu changes d'avis...


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

T'es pas la seule à pas savoir quoi faire..  
Certains en font même des chansons 

J'SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE

Maman est en haut, qui fait du lolo,
Papa est en bas qui fait du chocolat.
Et moi je suis là, à me croiser les bras,
A attendre que ça aille et puis ça va pas.
Je n'ai pas ma place où on me laisse de la place.
Je me fond dans la masse,
Comme un sucre dans une tasse.
Qu'est ce que j'peux faire ?
J'sais pas quoi faire.
Qu'est ce que j'peux faire ?
J'sais pas quoi faire.
...


I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MYSELF

I just don't know what to do with myself 
I don't know what to do with myself 
planning everything for two 
doing everything with you 
and now that we're through 
I just don't know what to do 

...


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je plaisantais !
> Regarde sous mon avatar !


erreur de deb ça m'apprendra à me méfier la prochaine fois !Mais non ,sans blague c'est chouette limoges surtout l'hiver!Et chez toi c'est comment surtout l'hiver?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas la seule à pas savoir quoi faire..
> Certains en font même des chansons
> 
> J'SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE
> ...


j'ai dis chargez pas chargée


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je suis ravie d'avoir un compatriote sur le site moi j'habite aixe /vienne ce n'est que la petite banlieue de notre gde capitale! Si tt se passe bien on pourra même se tapper un glass ds un troc de ton choix génial! Mais c'est bien de faire connaissance sur le site d'abord ok?



Ah , Aixe sur Vienne, son pont, ses inondations ... Moi, j'étais à Panazol, un peu en hauteur, j'aime pas trop les pieds dans l'eau ! Mais depuis, j'ai perdu dix points, point de vue département !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

tu as posté dasn combient endroit ton message ?     

bon, je me repete aussi  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> prétencieux va! puisque tu les aime courtes et bonnes(moi je préfère longues et hot),en voilà une tte chaude sur les maths modernes: avant il y avait Un are=100m2 maintenant la nouvelle mesure française est le guémare=600m2 qu'est ce que tu en penses



Â Â Â folle jeunesse ! 

Pas de politique ici mildju !     

Bienvenue Catherine.


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> erreur de deb ça m'apprendra à me méfier la prochaine fois !Mais non ,sans blague c'est chouette limoges surtout l'hiver!Et chez toi c'est comment surtout l'hiver?



Généralement la Bretagne c'est pas trop neigeux, surtout Rennes !  
Sinon, ça vaut le coup toute l'année !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je le sens bien ce fil...     (JP    )



Comment ca un fil!!!? 
Bon d'accord, glaive c'est peut etre un peu exagéré mais un fil... quand meme!!!


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2005)

jeune homme bien sous tout rapport,accepterait sortie avec catherinette
pour visionner un peplum,ou un film de culte (feminin de ... je crois )
faire proposition en termes codés
ex :
jeune fille en fleur ,cherche poléne pour eclosion
petite souris,cherche gros rat pour grignoter sa meule
.
.


----------



## nathan1901 (4 Mars 2005)

KULTE, ca c'était un bon film...

Welcome aboard Catherine !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> jeune homme bien sous tout rapport,accepterait sortie avec catherinette
> pour visionner un peplum,ou un film de culte (feminin de ... je crois )
> faire proposition en termes codés
> ex :
> ...





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> c'est chouette limoges surtout l'hiver!Et chez toi c'est comment surtout l'hiver?



Voici un début fort prometteur : arriver à placer en deux phrases 1 fois "Limoges" et 2 fois "surtout l'hiver", c'est une première. Je me posais la question, cela est maintenant une évidence : il y a un nid dans le coin ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais la question, cela est maintenant une évidence : il y a un nid dans le coin ! :mouais:






un nid de  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un nid de  ?



Un nid de canards, forcément, dans le coin !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

Dans le dernier bouquin (sérieux) que j'ai lu sur la criminologie et le profilage, y'avait de longs chapitres consacrés à la victimologie et donc la prédisposition quantifiable de certaines personnes à devenir des victimes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

fille de Pierre ou de Jean ?? je continu à me poser la question...


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fille de Pierre ou de Jean ?? je continu à me poser la question...



Vu sa date de naissance, ce serait plutôt Jean...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa date de naissance, ce serait plutôt Jean...




Houlà ; oui! Excusez les, madame. C'est rien qu'une bande de pignoufs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houlà ; oui! Excusez les, madame. C'est rien qu'une bande de pignoufs...



T'as pas fini, dit, de t'entrainer au tir sur toutes les ambulances qui passent, toi ?


----------



## nathan1901 (4 Mars 2005)

Patochman, c'était quel bouquin de criminologie sur la prédisposition des victimes ? Si jamais tu peux retrouver la référence ca m'intéresse !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

Nadine de rotschild : Savoir vivre. Seuil, 1989.


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens Limoges ca m'rappelle le C-H-U

Dis la Catherine t'es infirmière???

Les blouses blanches....... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, c'était quel bouquin de criminologie sur la prédisposition des victimes ? Si jamais tu peux retrouver la référence ca m'intéresse !



Ca ne traite pas exclusivement de ça ; mais c'est :
Tueurs en série - introduction au profilage
De laurent Montet
Dans la collection Criminalité internationale aux PUF


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, c'était quel bouquin de criminologie sur la prédisposition des victimes ? Si jamais tu peux retrouver la référence ca m'intéresse !



moi aussi   :style:


----------



## sofiping (5 Mars 2005)

bonne nuit Catherine Richard  ?????? ben t'es ou ??? Ouh ouh Catherine reviens....sont pas méchants !!!


----------



## Anonyme. (5 Mars 2005)

:love: un futur prix goncourt







 (inclus : la recette sauce barbecue aux petites baies rouges)


----------



## Muti (5 Mars 2005)

Après une longue nuit et une bonne journée pendant laquelle j'en ai pris plein la tête au bar et derrière mon dos (enfin ce qu'il y a de bien c'est qu' on est vite au courrant ) je reviens faire un tour et si j'ai manqué aux usages por déclencher ces foudres je m' en excuse. Sachez que je ne suis sur le net que depuis un mois et j'ai beaucoup de chose à apprendre!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue nuit et une bonne journée pendant laquelle j'en ai pris plein la tête au bar et derrière mon dos (enfin ce qu'il y a de bien c'est qu' on est vite au courrant ) je reviens faire un tour et si j'ai manqué aux usages por déclencher ces foudres je m' en excuse. Sachez que je ne suis sur le net que depuis un mois et j'ai beaucoup de chose à apprendre!





t'en fais pas et surtout ne pique pas la moche a vitesse grand V 

ici, au bar, l'ambiance est parfois sulvolté   folle   
mais on est pas mechants.....  

si tu comprends pas, passe ton chemin.....souvent moi meme je le fais
plutot que repondre a coté ou se facher inutilment 


attention quand meme : une fois que on s'installe difficile de partir  :love:


----------



## Muti (5 Mars 2005)

merci robertav pour le réconfort je déprimais léger!y sont terribles tes potes mais extrêmement drôles  alors je ne suis pas fâchée plus que ça;-)


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2005)

Roberta a raison, il ne faut pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre !  

Je crois que je l'ai déjà dit, bienvenue au Bar !


----------



## Muti (5 Mars 2005)

Merci à macmarco et bonne nuit à tous! a+


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi!
a demain peut etre?

PS : 100e post !!!! je suis habituée maintenant


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

Je viens de parcourir ce fil ... waaaooouuuhhhh
Catherine tu declenches des emeutes ... je vais appeler la police :modo:

J'oubliais ... BIENVENUE !!!!!!
:style:

et perso je respecte l'experience ... (je reponds à ...)


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2005)

une émeute, peut être pas tout à fait,mais un sacré chahut, sans doute!je considère l'incident comme un bizutage,ce n'est pas très agréable mas il faut peut être en passer par là pour être admis au bar!Savoir?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ou sinon, tu as le choix, tu peut rentrer en force, bousculer Sonnyboy et supermoquette, mais faut pas avoir peur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> une émeute, peut être pas tout à fait,mais un sacré chahut, sans doute!




Nuance, c'est toujours le chahut au bar


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> une émeute, peut être pas tout à fait,mais un sacré chahut, sans doute!je considère l'incident comme un bizutage,ce n'est pas très agréable mas il faut peut être en passer par là pour être admis au bar!Savoir?









   
​


----------



## Freelancer (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'en fais pas et surtout ne pique pas la *moche*  a vitesse grand V



On croit trouver une epaule reconfortante, et puis chlack! c'est robertrav qui t'acheve    
Y'a pas a dire, SM, les filles, c'est les pires


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> On croit trouver une epaule reconfortante, et puis chlack! c'est robertrav qui t'acheve
> Y'a pas a dire, SM, les filles, c'est les pires


rhô... j'avais remarqué  énorme


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> On croit trouver une epaule reconfortante, et puis chlack! c'est robertrav qui t'acheve
> Y'a pas a dire, SM, les filles, c'est les pires





t'as pas fini toi de decortiquer tous mes mots ??????     


il me cherche celui là, il me cherche ......  


     :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

En tout cas si tu découvres Internet tu ne pouvais pas mieux (plus mal ?  ) tomber !  
Bienvenue chez les fous, Catherine  j'aime bien ton humour... et il en faut pour survivre ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas si tu découvres Internet tu ne pouvais pas mieux (plus mal ?  ) tomber !
> Bienvenue chez les fous, Catherine  j'aime bien ton humour... et il en faut pour survivre ici



Bé, euh, qui c'est donc qu' on m'avait dit que le bar c'était un repère de sodomites et d'alcolos mal remis de leur crise d'ado ?


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Un peu dans ce genre-là, oui...  si on le regarde avec des lunettes roses


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... un repère de sodomites et d'alcolos mal remis de leur crise d'ado ?



Ben quoi? ... le tout c'est de l'assumer... Prem's!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi? ... le tout c'est de l'assumer... Prem's!!!





moi j'assume pas ......oki, je prends la porte  :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'assume pas ......oki, je prends la porte  :rose:



je viens avec toi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



R'gad' ça Patoch' elle en a la langue qui pend tellement qu'elle a soif.


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

A ma gde surprise je vois que ce fil s'allonge! donc me revoilà, entre tps j'ai trainée ds les librairies pour dénicher un petit manuel de survie et un décodeur à l'usage des nioubs, neuneux et autres
<<lourds>> ds mon genre ms ,bernique! y va falloir que je fasse avec ce que maman m'a donné ;une tête et 2 doigts et on verra bien!


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> A ma gde surprise je vois que ce fil s'allonge! donc me revoilà, entre tps j'ai trainée ds les librairies pour dénicher un petit manuel de survie et un décodeur à l'usage des nioubs, neuneux et autres
> <<lourds>> ds mon genre ms ,bernique! y va falloir que je fasse avec ce que maman m'a donné ;une tête et 2 doigts et on verra bien!


.
ote moi d'un doute ,ces deux doigts offerts sont une invitation au  fouet     
.
bon,je sort aussi  
.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

ne sortez pas tous, sinon, y'aura plus personne pour voir ses progres!


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ne sortez pas tous, sinon, y'aura plus personne pour voir ses progres!



Moi je rentre ... je suis impatient de voir les deux doigts ... 

Ok je sors aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Vous préferez pas un whisky, avant?...
Nân! Je sors pas!


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous préferez pas un whisky, avant?...
> Nân! Je sors pas!



Ok, je reviens pour le Whisky ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je reviens pour le Whisky ...



Bon ; alors juste deux doigts...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Un poing pour moi, merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Un poing pour moi, merci




   ... et la tête ; alouette?


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

Bande de=/*+&§**$%!! j'en passe et des pires,j'ai été bien élevée moua!!!


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Bande de=/*+&§**$%!! j'en passe et des pires,j'ai été bien élevée moua!!!



Attention, les filles bien elevées c'est les pires


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Bande de=/*+&§**$%!! j'en passe et des pires,j'ai été bien élevée moua!!!




Tu as raison Catherine, il faut rester zen comme le Dalaï Lama !
 







​


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

éclairez ma lanterne(rouge), ce bar est un endoit d'échange où un club SM? et je <<père sèvère>>ds mon sens de l'humour habituel et tjrs  comme le monsieur dont tu parles


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> éclairez ma lanterne(rouge), ce bar est un endoit d'échange où un club SM? et je <<père sèvère>>ds mon sens de l'humour habituel et tjrs  comme le monsieur dont tu parles



QUestion pas facile, il est vrai !!!!

:mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Ce bar est un endoroit d'échange, ce qui peut induire toutes sortes de pratiques comme le SM, la zoophilie, le tombage de futals, le coup de boule à répétition et j'en passe


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ce bar est un endoroit d'échange, ce qui peut induire toutes sortes de pratiques comme le SM, la zoophilie, le tombage de futals, le coup de boule à répétition et j'en passe


.
sans oublier prendre son pied en *DIRECT :rose: *
*.*
*aaaaaaahhhhhhhHHHHHHH ....aHH !!*


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> éclairez ma lanterne(rouge), ce bar est un endoit d'échange où un club SM? et je <<père sèvère>>ds mon sens de l'humour habituel et tjrs  comme le monsieur dont tu parles




Après "j'arrête de poisson, Richard nous fait le coup du "père sévère".

Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre à canard     :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Ouais, je crois que cette nouvelle recrue à un solide sens du jeu de mot foireux  ya une bouboule qui va attraper le tournis là


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2005)

Va falloir renommer le bar : bar Lacan

Ceci dit, la bonne réponse à la question là quand, c'est ici et maintenant


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir renommer le bar : bar Lacan
> 
> pourquoi pas !les gogoles ont le droit de venir boire un coup!et la psychotérapie par le rire ,même si l'humour est décapant,ça peut être salutaire!tjs  bien qu'un peu


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

ben mon yeu!! je viens de consulter mon tableau de bord et je suis pas peu fière, un tel succès pour des blagues à 3 francs 6 sous, 2 balles et 30 cts d'euros de quoi attraper la grosse tête en moins de 2! merci les gars et les filles d'ici et d'aileurs pour vos encouragements à <<père sévérer>>!!!chui
tellement contente que je vais me risquer à prendre un petit kir et c'est ma tournée!!!


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben mon yeu!! je viens de consulter mon tableau de bord et je suis pas peu fière, un tel succès pour des blagues à 3 francs 6 sous, 2 balles et 30 cts d'euros de quoi attraper la grosse tête en moins de 2! merci les gars et les filles d'ici et d'aileurs pour vos encouragements à <<père sévérer>>!!!chui
> tellement contente que je vais me risquer à prendre un petit kir et c'est ma tournée!!!



J'en prends un aussi ... juste un doigt


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben mon yeu!! je viens de consulter mon tableau de bord et je suis pas peu fière, un tel succès pour des blagues à 3 francs 6 sous, 2 balles et 30 cts d'euros de quoi attraper la grosse tête en moins de 2! merci les gars et les filles d'ici et d'aileurs pour vos encouragements à <<père sévérer>>!!!chui
> tellement contente que je vais me risquer à prendre un petit kir et c'est ma tournée!!!



Tu devrais laisser tomber le père sévère, ici, c'est plutôt "pervers pépère" !  

EDIT : Cui là :


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais laisser tomber le père sévère, ici, c'est plutôt "pervers pépère" !
> 
> EDIT : Cui là :



Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais chez moi ton image ne s'affiche pas...
http://www.bedetheque.com/Couvertures/PerversPepere.jpg

Apparemment, il y a un accès protégé pour empêcher les liens directs....
Il vaut mieux faire un copier/coller...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais chez moi ton image ne s'affiche pas...
> http://www.bedetheque.com/Couvertures/PerversPepere.jpg
> 
> Apparemment, il y a un accès protégé pour empêcher les liens directs....
> Il vaut mieux faire un copier/coller...



Ben, chez moi, il s'affiche bien, même dans ton post (dans ta citation)


----------



## poildep (9 Mars 2005)

edit : bon, je lis de travers ou tout le monde édite pendant que je poste ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, chez moi, il s'affiche bien, même dans ton post (dans ta citation)



Parce que l'image est dans le cache de ton navigateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

c'est arrangé


----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais laisser tomber le père sévère, ici, c'est plutôt "pervers pépère" !
> 
> EDIT : Cui là :


moi j'ai l'image génial  .....et pervers mémère ça marche aussi? :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai l'image génial  .....et pervers mémère ça marche aussi? :love:



Mouais, ça doit pouvoir se trouver ...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

une autre oeuvre du maitre :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, ça doit pouvoir se trouver ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## Muti (9 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


MERCI les gars,vous me comblez,sisissisi,!!surtout celle avec le vélo ,c'est vraiment super!!je vais passer une bonne nuit ,après un petit calin bien sûr    :love:  :love:  :love: (je voudrais bien savoir comment vous faites ,je vais essayer de découvrir ça ,mais tte seule c'est pas gagné!!!!aller! assez rigolé!tt le monde au lit!j'ai dit!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Je suis fan de Pervers Pepere et de soeur Marie tHerese ,mais je ne connaissais pas Hamster Jovial". La couv' à l'air sympa, il faut que je lise ca!


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan de Pervers Pepere et de soeur Marie tHerese ,mais je ne connaissais pas Hamster Jovial". La couv' à l'air sympa, il faut que je lise ca!


Et moi je vais me ruer à la bfm pour trouver tt ça!!Plûtot que de tjs lire des trucs chiants,enfin non ,pas tjrs   :love:


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

j'vais m'risquer sur une petite citation;<< La chair est triste,hélas,et j'ai lu tous les livres......>>
Pauvre <<Charly>> on voit qu'à son époque y avait pas les hormones et internet!quelle chance nous avons malgré tt tt tt ce qu'on voit de nos jours......ma bonne dame!!!


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> j'vais m'risquer sur une petite citation;<< La chair est triste,hélas,et j'ai lu tous les livres......>>




C'est dingue les risques que tu prends  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Vas-y Louise Michel, à l'attaque !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue les risques que tu prends  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Vas-y Louise Michel, à l'attaque !



Louise Michel et Stéphane dans le même bateau : ça pourrait être intéressant


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Louise Michel et Stéphane dans le même bateau : ça pourrait être intéressant




Façon Catherine Richard  : je sais pas quoi répondre, je suis mal armé...


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue les risques que tu prends  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> Vas-y Louise Michel, à l'attaque !


Louise Michel,......!C'est trop d'honneur! moi qui est le vertige sur un escargot    si si c'est vrai et j'te cause pas d'une écuelle!!!


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Façon Catherine Richard  : je sais pas quoi répondre, je suis mal armé...


bon, bon, autant pour moi,si je me suis trompé de pouette on va pas en faire un roman!!Depuis qq tps j'oublie tt, y parait que c'est ça la <<culture>> alors ça me rassure!! Et pis j'ai souffert,moua,môssieur!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fan de Pervers Pepere et de soeur Marie tHerese ,mais je ne connaissais pas Hamster Jovial". La couv' à l'air sympa, il faut que je lise ca!



Crois moi, tu s'ras pas déçu.


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> Depuis qq tps j'oublie tt


Oui. Entre autres tu oublies des lettres dans tes mots.


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Entre autres tu oublies des lettres dans tes mots.


message bien reçu, on y veillera!


----------

